# Building a package, moving it over to Juniper box...



## qwerty_face (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

First of all - I'm definitely a newbie with FreeBSD (but we all start somewhere, right?). For the pedant, I apologise in advance for getting terminology/concepts incorrect or using them innaccurately at any point throughout this thread. I myself am a pedant so I welcome being corrected ;P

I note that in another post (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30399&highlight=juniper) the OP rec*ei*ved little response for posting a question about FreeBSD 4.11 and so I am not expecting much, however any help/support would be greatly appreciated.

My aim is to build the TCPReplay source (http://tcpreplay.synfin.net/) on a virtualised FreeBSD 4.11 box and then somehow move the built binaries over to a Juniper box such that I can use the tool for solving a problem I have at work. Given that Juniper's FreeBSD is somewhat hacked and lacks these features.

Given that there has to be the required libraries installed on a box to build/run a package, why do I think this is potentially possible? I read over here: http://www.cs.colostate.edu/~somlo/JuniperCron/ under point #3 about statically compiling a package before moving it over to a Juniper box. What do you make of this?

Is this possible, and if so how can I achieve this?

Again, thanks for any help/support.
QF.


----------

